# info for new owner please



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

ok im picking up 2 tomorrow ,and its about 15 years since i had a ferret,so some questions please ,wormer can i use panacure 10% ,i have drontal puppy but i assume panacure will be better ,litter tray ,do you use cat litter,sawdust or earth?bedding, hay? food i think theve been flesh fed ,can i give them tin cat food or any sujestions,oh and any tips on stopping then nipping


----------



## carol (Nov 2, 2007)

we give our drontal puppy, and they will eat anything, we give them bix's in the morning and fresh meat in the evening,
yes they will eat cat food, ours like the one in gravy,
not sure about what to use in a litter tray surpose anything will do, but your proberly find them digging in it.
even when ours were babbies they never seem to nip much but if they did other than a play nip, we used to hold them round the base of the head, 

youve got to put some pic's up when you get them.


----------



## terriermaid (Nov 5, 2007)

lol so should i defrost a chicken wing for them!!!!! im glad i be able to use up the drontal ,thanks for the info ,ive got one of those indoor ferret cages for them off freecycle ,while i look out for something bigger ,but it will be handy for the intial handling ,settling,


----------



## snodhutch (Aug 3, 2008)

Hi, we've got 2 female ferrets in a small metal bird aviary with a hutch and ramps inside it. We use normal cat litter in a tray and feed them on dry food only. They don't nip at all and are very friendly, i put it down to the fact that they have never had fresh meat in their diet and are not working ferrets so they don't know how to be vicious. I could be wrong we could be just lucky


----------



## uptheferrets (Aug 19, 2008)

terriermaid said:


> ok im picking up 2 tomorrow ,and its about 15 years since i had a ferret,so some questions please ,wormer can i use panacure 10% ,i have drontal puppy but i assume panacure will be better ,litter tray ,do you use cat litter,sawdust or earth?bedding, hay? food i think theve been flesh fed ,can i give them tin cat food or any sujestions,oh and any tips on stopping then nipping


Cat food isn't really a suitable food for ferrets, they need far more protein 24/7 there aree plenty of suitable about these days, Vitalin ferret,Alpha Ferret feast James Welbeloved to name but a few

I feed Vitalin, give chicken wings, occasional scrambled eggs. They also love ferretone and Ferretvite. The 'tone is handy for nail clipping and the 'vite to disguise any pills they may have to take!

Great advice freely given on ferretsforum and newbies always welcomed.

There is a video on their about nip training so would recommend


----------

